# Leaving dog alone



## Sunny14 (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi everyone 
I’m completely new to the website but am looking for some advice. We have a beautiful 8 month old cockapoo. He is a very good boy and completely adorable but really struggles being alone. We started leaving him alone for short amounts of time and slowly built up to an hour. We left him alone for the first time for an hour yesterday and he barked for the hour but when we came back seemed to get over it quickly however when we did this again today he had vomited and scratched the doors so furiously that he had hurt his paws. We usually leave him in the utility room with the radio on, lots of toys, water and blankets. I have been told by everyone that we need to continue leaving him to allow him to get used to this and he’ll eventually get used to it but I don’t know are we doing him damage. It’s really important that he learns to be left alone because when my kids go back to school he needs to be able to be alone for a while. I just want him to be healthy and happy. Any advice would be really appreciated. Thanks !!!


----------



## Fia (Mar 28, 2021)

Sunny14 said:


> Hi everyone
> I’m completely new to the website but am looking for some advice. We have a beautiful 8 month old cockapoo. He is a very good boy and completely adorable but really struggles being alone. We started leaving him alone for short amounts of time and slowly built up to an hour. We left him alone for the first time for an hour yesterday and he barked for the hour but when we came back seemed to get over it quickly however when we did this again today he had vomited and scratched the doors so furiously that he had hurt his paws. We usually leave him in the utility room with the radio on, lots of toys, water and blankets. I have been told by everyone that we need to continue leaving him to allow him to get used to this and he’ll eventually get used to it but I don’t know are we doing him damage. It’s really important that he learns to be left alone because when my kids go back to school he needs to be able to be alone for a while. I just want him to be healthy and happy. Any advice would be really appreciated. Thanks !!!


I have an 11 week Cockapoo abs from the day we got get (8 weeks) we started the crate training and building up some separation time. She is now up to 1.5 hrs with no issues. Consistency is the key I guess and to start from as early as possible.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds like your dog now has separation anxiety and is not coping when you leave. To deal with that you need a careful program to get them used to coping with being left and just leaving them to get upset is not going to do the trick. Whilst you are working on it you need to not leave the pup at all other than when you are working on it and doing very quick in and out type sessions not leaving any longer than that until the pup can cope with a simple out of door and back in.


----------



## kcshoe10 (Oct 25, 2021)

Sunny14 said:


> Hi everyone
> I’m completely new to the website but am looking for some advice. We have a beautiful 8 month old cockapoo. He is a very good boy and completely adorable but really struggles being alone. We started leaving him alone for short amounts of time and slowly built up to an hour. We left him alone for the first time for an hour yesterday and he barked for the hour but when we came back seemed to get over it quickly however when we did this again today he had vomited and scratched the doors so furiously that he had hurt his paws. We usually leave him in the utility room with the radio on, lots of toys, water and blankets. I have been told by everyone that we need to continue leaving him to allow him to get used to this and he’ll eventually get used to it but I don’t know are we doing him damage. It’s really important that he learns to be left alone because when my kids go back to school he needs to be able to be alone for a while. I just want him to be healthy and happy. Any advice would be really appreciated. Thanks !!!


I would highly suggest crate training. It is a safe and secure environment for dogs, and helps alot with potty training.


----------



## mallows (Nov 8, 2021)

maybe just bring them to a daycare


----------

